# WaKü Neuling ohne Durchblick



## Kuebl (14. Juli 2016)

*WaKü Neuling ohne Durchblick*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir hier in den Forum folgenden PC zusammenstellen/beraten lassen:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Mich reizt der Gedanke eine Custom Wakü dem System zu verpassen! Ehrlich gesagt blicke ich bei der Riesen Auswahl nicht wirklich durch. Kann mir einer ungefähr mal grob sagen was ich für eine gescheite CPU/GPU Kühlung  ausgeben müßte. Das einzigste was ich optisch schön finde und haben möchte ist ein großer Röhren AGB im BQ Dark Base Pro. Budget liegt grob bei 500,-

Vielen Dank 
Gruß 
Basti


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü Neuling ohne Durchblick*

200€+ eher 300-500€


----------

